# New addition to my inventory



## Monty

These cheese boards have been selling quite well for me.


----------



## Jim15

Those look great.


----------



## mark james

I can see why!   They are beautiful.


----------



## Dan Masshardt

I just made some to sell.   First try tomorrow.  

Yours look great.


----------



## Sappheiros

Those are just gorgeous!


----------



## camb

They look great ,where did you purchase the hardware for them? Thx Jeff


----------



## Monty

I bought my first ones at Woodcraft. I purchased may last ones from cheeseslicing.com for about 1/2 the price of Woodcraft.


----------



## Mack C.

I'm betting it's the addition of the cheese slicer that's making the sale. Not taking anything away from the boards though!


----------



## Monty

Mack C. said:


> I'm betting it's the addition of the cheese slicer that's making the sale. Not taking anything away from the boards though!


I've seen several selling cutting boards at shows so when I spotted the hardware at Woodcraft, I decided a cheese slicing board may be the ticket for a new item to offer. When my first ones sold out in less that 2 hours, and Woodcraft showed it out of stock, I started searching the web and found the virtually identically ones at cheeseslicing.


----------



## Dalecamino

Nice Mannie! Good move. What woods are in there? Do you coat them with any oils or anything?  I'm not a woodworker yet.


----------



## Monty

Dalecamino said:


> Nice Mannie! Good move. What woods are in there? Do you coat them with any oils or anything?  I'm not a woodworker yet.


They are any combination of the following: walnut, mahogany, cherry, maple, pecan and red heart. After sanding through 220, they are finished with a butcher block conditioner made of food grade mineral oil, vitamin E, beeswax and carnauba wax.


----------



## Dalecamino

Monty said:


> Dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Mannie! Good move. What woods are in there? Do you coat them with any oils or anything?  I'm not a woodworker yet.
> 
> 
> 
> They are any combination of the following: walnut, mahogany, cherry, maple, pecan and red heart. After sanding through 220, they are finished with a butcher block conditioner made of food grade mineral oil, vitamin E, beeswax and carnauba wax.
Click to expand...


Thanks Mannie..THAT sounds like a lot of work. Which I am sure you are used to.


----------



## Dan Masshardt

They are actually a pretty straightforward project (IF) you have the right tools.  

Show a picture to your wife.  When she says she wants some for Christmas gifts, go out and buy a nice table saw, planer, floor drill press and jointer as well as some clamps.  A couple thousand $ later you have a nice cutting board.   If you have an extra $1000 a drum sander would be nice too.  .  

But, most seriously week workers already have many if these tools and so cutting boards are a very accessible project.  

I sold out of slicer boards quickly yesterday and tool orders for 3 more.  

And I also sell ones that are not laminated - just one solid wood for the same price and they sell great as well.  Some people
prefer one material.


----------



## Sataro

Great looking cheese boards Mannie!


----------



## spitfire

Curious how much your getting for them in your market? They look great!


----------



## jason_r

What glue do you use?

I'm guessing Titebond 3 or possibly an epoxy?


----------



## KCW

Those are cool, I think I need one.


----------



## Monty

spitfire said:


> Curious how much your getting for them in your market? They look great!


I'm getting $40 for them (maybe not enough????)



jason_r said:


> What glue do you use?
> 
> I'm guessing Titebond 3 or possibly an epoxy?


Titebond II


----------



## Dan Masshardt

I feel good about that price range.  Especially with the better price on hardware. 

I use titebond 3 as it's recommended for water resistance.


----------



## Monty

Dan Masshardt said:


> ...I use titebond 3 as it's recommended for water resistance.


From the info I gathered, either one will work.


----------



## MShepard

Very nice.  No warping problems on the non-laminated ones?


----------



## Monty

MShepard said:


> Very nice.  No warping problems on the non-laminated ones?


None that I'm aware of.


----------



## cal91666

Mannie, when cutting the groove for the cutting wire how did you go about getting the 1/16" groove in front tapering to a 5/8" groove in back?  Purpose built jig?


----------



## lorbay

cal91666 said:


> Mannie, when cutting the groove for the cutting wire how did you go about getting the 1/16" groove in front tapering to a 5/8" groove in back?  Purpose built jig?



Like this.
http://youtu.be/Tud9xcC0fR0
Lin


----------



## cal91666

Thanks Lin.



lorbay said:


> cal91666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mannie, when cutting the groove for the cutting wire how did you go about getting the 1/16" groove in front tapering to a 5/8" groove in back?  Purpose built jig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> http://youtu.be/Tud9xcC0fR0
> Lin
Click to expand...


----------



## Monty

cal91666 said:


> Mannie, when cutting the groove for the cutting wire how did you go about getting the 1/16" groove in front tapering to a 5/8" groove in back?  Purpose built jig?


I used the same instructions I used on the Woodcraft slicer. It says to cut a 3/8 groove across the board. If you cut a groove 5/8" deep and your board is 3/4" thick, that leaves only 1/8" left on that end.


----------

